# Hey from India!



## Holy Rapture (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey all,

I am HR from India. I had been jus reading stuff off of here for sometime, so, finally tot it's time to join in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love the variations ... Talk bout anything ... So cool!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 17, 2008)

HEY nice to have you on Specktra! BTW I think you posted this multiple times already.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re:*






 My net so sucks sometimes!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks TamiChoi


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 18, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 19, 2008)

Thankzz  ab5inth7


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thanks TamiChoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## melliquor (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 19, 2008)

*@ TamiChoi* - Sure does!! 1 day n m hooked already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@ melliquor* - Thankzz melliquor


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 19, 2008)

hey fellow indian!..lol..well i'm only half but good enough!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Ms.half-indian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M lovin it here ppl, feelz like home!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 19, 2008)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank yu _SiCiLyGiRl




_


----------

